# Missing snail



## dshower (Oct 2, 2011)

Hi there. OK...So I get home tonight and one of my mystery snail's shells is completely empty and the snail is nowhere to be seen. The only part I can see of him is the "foot" or trap door thing laying on the gravel near the empty shell. I have another mystery snail in the tank that is the same size and only guppies and neons...all smaller than the snail. Where could he be? Was he eaten? Could he be in the shell with the other snail? Has this ever happened to anyone before? 

Thanks!


----------



## fauxcive (Nov 25, 2011)

Sorry to hear that. Must be worrysome. Unfortunately I don't know much about snails, but am thinking about getting some for my peaceful community tank... so I'm curious to hear what the others have to say. I hope your snail is OK!

Although now that I think of it, with the size of your fish, I don't think they could eat the snail. Even if they tried, I'd imagine the snail would hide... which might be the case?


----------



## dshower (Oct 2, 2011)

Thanks. Yeah, snails are pretty cool to watch. I really enjoy having them in my tank. But I have one in another tank that has gone dormant for a couple months now..they tend to do that sometimes and I haven't been able to find out why....and now this. When they are active they are really neat to watch. Hope he's OK wherever he is.


----------



## jbrown5217 (Nov 9, 2011)

Sadly the snail that no longer has a shell will die, after doing some googling research I found out that it supports their body and parts of their functions. I don't really know what happens, but essentially the snail will probably die, or at least that is what I read. If anyone else knows anything I am all ears.

As for the dormant one, I would try bumping up your temperature a bit. I don't know what it is at, but they do like warm temperatures. I keep my mystery snail with a couple of white cloud mountain minnows and he seems to be doing well at a temperature level of 68 - 72 degrees Fahrenheit.


----------



## susankat (Nov 15, 2008)

Well most likely the snail didn't loose his shell while still alive, they don't usually unless they are dead. You can check a snail in the shell if they are dead or not as they have the most awful smell when dead. 

Remove the snail body as soon as possible as it raise your ammonia levels to toxic levels.


----------



## dshower (Oct 2, 2011)

Thanks for the feedback. My water temp is actually close to 80, so no worries there on the temp. My problem is that I can't find the snail body at all...just the empty shell. I took the shell and the "trap door" out of the tank, as well as the other live snail. My mystery with my mystery snail is where the heck he is.


----------



## Summer (Oct 3, 2011)

weird....My guess is he is dead...somewhere....


----------

